# I scissor cut/groomed Ollie's face myself



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

It was REALLY long, his "bangs" were all the way over his eyes. I've never touched his hair with scissors before. I have some decent hair trimming scissors so I used those. I just trimmed around his eyes and the top half of his head. I didn't do his beard. What do you think?? Does anyone have a tutorial on how, exactly to trim the face? I like the tutorial in the grooming section a lot, but I could use even more detail on the face I think. He was freshly bathed so he's looking a little extra poofy in the pic...
[attachment=23663:attachment]


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Pam, he looks sooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute.







Can't believe how grown up he is.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Ollie looks so cute!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohh he looks great, pam!







good job!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I think you did a pretty darn good job!! He is SO cute!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What an angel's face!! You did a great job. If you do a search I think there's a tutorial on clipping/grooming.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

You did a fantastic job


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That looks FABULOUS - very professional . Sarah


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I think you did a great job with him. He looks precious.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Great job Pam!! 




Joy


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

You have done a good job...Ollie looks cute


----------



## birdsong123 (Feb 25, 2007)

He looks dashing! You did a wonderful job. What an amazing, expressive face he has. He must have you wrapped right around his little toenail. I'd fall hard for him.









~ Donna ~

http://www.dogster.com/dogs/458895/sniff


"A dog will quickly turn you into a fool, but who cares? 
Better your dog than your boss. I'm a fool for my dog and proud of it."


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

He looks great Pam..
ANDREA


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

GREAT JOB!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a good job you did, Pam!
















I could just kiss that little guys face, he's so cute!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Very good job


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

You just want to hold that face and kiss it!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a sweet face he has. You did a great job!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

You did great.







Ollie looks adorable, I love his cute face. I think it's kinda scary to trim the face, but I've gotten more comfortable with doing just a snip here & there then blend with the blending scissors.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWW great job!! Ollie looks so cute!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

That's a perfect "puppy face". I love it!


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

You did a great job. Ollie looks adorable.


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Gah, I wish I could trim Roxy's hair without it coming out terrible. That has got to be a talent some people are born with. You're definately born with that talent!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh you did a great job, he looks so adorable, I love his little face!


----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom (Jul 12, 2006)

What a FACE!







You did a GREAT job!







Ollie is adorable!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

HE LOOKS GREAT!!!!! Well done. Ollie is photogenic! So handsome.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

he's has such a heart breaker face- I love it!
I think he looks great!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

What a great job







He is just too cute for his own good


----------



## maltese-luvr (Nov 3, 2006)

Hair style is GREAT!!!Ollie is adorable!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I admit I was expecting a hack job <strike>like I do to my dogs</strike> but WOW! He looks great!!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

he looks very cute. YOu did a wonderful job. Be proud of his new do. Luv it


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

What a wonderful job! He looks great and so very handsome.


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

Great Job! Looks very professional to me, and you must have much steadier hands than I have...(too much coffee!







?!)


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What a great job!!!







Ollie looks so cute! I want to kiss his little face!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

hubba hubba! what a handsome fella! Wow, he IS extra poofy - I love it! Nice job!


----------

